# Suspicious quote



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

Just had a quote through Adrian Flux on a 1998 R34 GTT - just under £1400, and only CAT2 required!
It's the CAT2 bit that I'm suspicious of. The actual insurer is Highway, who I've been with before.

Comments?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Generally speaking, as Harry pointed out here, the two adages to bear in mind with regard to insurance is:

"You get what you pay for"
"If something seems too good to be true, it probably is"

I got a quote recently on an Evo VI TME which was £500 _less_ than what I'm currently paying on my Civic Type-R. Without even going into the details of it I realised that if they were going to offer me a policy based on this it probably wouldn't be worth much, or would be voided by some unmentioned clause somewhere (i.e. I wouldn't be insured to actually sit in the car). 

It's difficult not to jump at a quote like that, in the name of saving money on insurance - but if everyone else is quoting you £2000+ and you suddenly get a much lower quote which seems too good to be true, as they say - it probably is.

Just my 2p.


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Not necessarily,

If you can get insured by a big company like Tesco, who have only recently entered the insurance market you can get good value insurance. (just like Direct line had low prices to start with then gradually increased them once they had market share).

Read the small print on 'exit clauses' too, i.e. if you sell the car before the end of the insurance term and you have paid it in full do you get the remainder back? Some nastily written policies say you get nothing back after 6 months into the policy! Cheeky gits!

On the R34 GT-T I would definately reccommend Liverpool Victoria, they tend to be very competative... oh, and they give you the remainder back if you sell before the end of the policy down to the nearest month...


Trevor


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Liverpool Victoria were £722 on my GTT even with mods and do not even require an alarm or tracker to be fitted at all!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

I hope you still got an alarm fitted though  regardless of what they want, I couldn't sleep at night if I didn't have at least a category 2 immobiliser !!!

T


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Cat 1 on its way and sleepless nights until installation!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Im insured with Highway, through A-Plan (my second year) and although my car is worth a lot less than yours, mine too only needed a cat 2....


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

*Tescos for me*

Hi Beast (cant call you sexy)

As you know i am from sunny essex and I am with Tescos, Cat 1 and a Tracker are required and my policy was about 1400.

If you shop around as I am sure you have it goes from the sublime to the ridiculos.

Andy


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

*A-plan*

I ended up going through A-plan as well. Just under £1300, only a CAT2 required. Can't remember who the actual insurer is off the top of my head, but it wasn't Highway.


----------

